# fat or bloaded?



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

maybe im just jumping the gun but this imi is alot bigger than my other 2 , could be that he is a eating alot but i havnt seen them fighting over food so i was wondering if it might be starting to bloat up or maybe hes just a fatty


----------



## Axl (Dec 9, 2006)

Humm... looks like it's just fat. But don't take you eyes off him, look how many flies he eats, activity, behavior, etc. I have never had imis and don't know anything about their sex dimorphism... are you 100% sure that it's a male? because females normaly get fatter before breeding.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

sorry i didnt meen to type HE i thought i got them and put IT i havent been able to sex them yet..

ill keep an eye on he/she tho. i was thinking if it got bigger i would take it out and QT for a little. we will see. its been active tho today and roaming around the tank


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

That is what my female imitators look like alot of the time.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I'de say fat, thats what my female (and male) imi's look like. If they are bloated their throat usually swells as well and it doesn't look like yours is at all.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

sounds like a plan to me. maybe i got my first female!!!!!!

kinda sad tho.. i wanted to call "him" now her short round


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, that definetily looks like a female to me.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

chubby little girl...

this is bloat


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

oooh, poor little zap, did he make it? i remember you posting this a while ago.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

have you heard any calling from the other 2? Mine looked like that about a month before she started throwing eggs.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

didn't make it :?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

poor little guy, i'm sorry.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

markbudde said:


> have you heard any calling from the other 2? Mine looked like that about a month before she started throwing eggs.



no she is the oldest the others are 1 month and 2 months behind her 





bellerophon said:


> didn't make it :?


srry to hear that, im still trying to get ahold of brian sexton to find out if they are nabors line.


----------

